# What are ok plants to put in a Pink toe enclsoure



## iMazar (Jan 23, 2013)

i want to put a plant in here to make it look more nice and i was wondering what plant would be ok to put in for a pink toe. Thanks for reading..


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 23, 2013)

pothos 
its all i use 

low light requirement and small amount of watering will do

you dont even need soil or fertilizer, i had a buddy whose parents had pothos plants sitting in pure water with a beta at the bottom for looks.


----------



## philge (Jan 24, 2013)

Basically, anything with a low light requirement. Plants need light, while Ts hate light so you have to compromise there.


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 24, 2013)

*R: What are ok plants to put in a Pink toe enclsoure*

Pothos works for me too. It's the good old friend of mid to high humid vivariums


----------



## morri (Jan 27, 2013)

can the pothos be used in all t setups? I also wondered about ivy, and bamboo. I wanted to create a terrarium for my cobalt blue and use the bamboo.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jan 28, 2013)

Take a look through http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?210921-Vivarium-Live-Plant-Master-List and the live plants subforum for inspiration, also I recommend Tradescantia pallida/zebrina/fluminensis.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 28, 2013)

morri said:


> can the pothos be used in all t setups? I also wondered about ivy, and bamboo. I wanted to create a terrarium for my cobalt blue and use the bamboo.


keep in mind that H lividum and any other fossorial species potentially will damage the roots of any plants in their enclosure.  Depending on where they burrow, they could end up killing whatever you plant in there.  That said, I have plants in my H gigas setup, surrounding her large vase containing water.  She has burrowed all the way to the bottom below the roots and the plants thus far are fine, but she is the only fossorial I have tried them with.


----------

